# what are the signs of 2 cockatiels bonding?



## sonic123 (Nov 2, 2012)

:tiel1::tiel2:


----------



## Bird Junky (Jul 24, 2012)

sonic123 said:


> :tiel1::tiel2:


Hi The same as they are for most other species. They sit close, lots of 
touching, (preening) Like any other courting couple. Even if they are
the same sex...B.J.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

They will follow eachother around, eat out of the same bowl together, sleep together side by side, preen eachother etc.


----------



## sonic123 (Nov 2, 2012)

oh well my male and female do that they eat out of the food holder together and they sleep together but the one thing they dont do is preen each other


----------



## sonic123 (Nov 2, 2012)

*bonding*

my cockatiels eat out of the food holders together and they sleep together is that a sign there bonding?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Could be. How old are they? Do they preen each other? And are you 100% positive you have a male and a female?


----------

